# Installation of Joomla won't pass language selection screen

## remi1986

Hello,

I try to install Joomla on my server, but it won't pass language selection screen. And I can't find any errors in /var/log/apache

PHP is compiled with these use flags

```
USE="

acpi apache2 bzip2 chroot clamav curl exif expat fam filter flash freetype ftp gd gmp iconv imagemagick imlib2 innodb ipv6 jabber json latin1 maildir mbox memlimit mmx mng mysql mysqli norewrite nptl nptlonly pcre php simplexml simplexml slang snmp sockets sqlite sse svg tiff tokenizer truetype ts unicode vhosts xml xmlreader xmlwriter zip soap crypt ctype session pdo bcmath kerberos acl cups ldap pam readline python winbind extensions fts3 readline threadsafe debug ffmpeg inotify javascript mp4 mysql taglib thumbnail mkv zlib cli cgi

-X -apm -arts -encode -foomaticdb -gnome -gtk -kde  -libg -mad -mikmod -motif  -opengl -oss -pam -pdflib -qt -qt3 -quicktime -sdl -x11 -xmms -xv -imap

```

I also created an empty configuration.php file and everything from /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla  is set to chown apache:apache and 777 rights (just to be sure).

When I select my language, a circle starts spinning (kind of AJAX element), and nothing happens.

Anyone an idea what the problem could be?

----------

## Veldrin

emerge --info and emerge -pv joomla php please.

V.

----------

## remi1986

```
Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 May 2012 12:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo c1pher

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/c1pher"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 cgi chroot clamav cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx debug dri exif expat extensions fam ffmpeg filter flash fortran freetype ftp fts3 gd gdbm gmp gpm iconv imagemagick imlib2 innodb inotify ipv6 jabber javascript json kerberos latin1 ldap maildir mbox memlimit mkv mmx mng modules mp4 mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls norewrite nptl nptlonly openmp pcre pdo php pppd python readline session simplexml slang snmp soap sockets sqlite sse ssl svg taglib tcpd threadsafe thumbnail tiff tokenizer truetype ts unicode vhosts winbind x86 xml xmlreader xmlwriter xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

I forgot to mention that I didn't emerge Joomla, because it only has 1.7 and its masked. I downloaded a 2.5 release and copied the files.

----------

## Veldrin

ok - should work.

But I still need emerge -pv php

V.

----------

## remi1986

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/php-5.3.13  USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype curl debug exif fileinfo filter ftp gd gdbm gmp hash iconv ipv6 json kerberos ldap mysql mysqli nls pdo phar posix readline session simplexml snmp soap sockets sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlwriter zip zlib -calendar -cdb -cjk -curlwrappers -doc -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile -fpm -frontbase -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sharedmem -spell -sqlite3 -suhosin -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlrpc -xpm -xsl" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Veldrin

looks fine.

I suppose, those are fulfilled

----------

## cach0rr0

 *remi1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I also created an empty configuration.php file and everything from /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla  is set to chown apache:apache and 777 rights (just to be sure).
> 
> 

 

dont know about your original issue, but ive seen some apps barf because of *too* permissive permissions

again, dont think it's related, but...set apache:apache on all, then set files to 644, and directories to 755 - do not do 777, even temporarily.

----------

## cwc

I'm installing joomla from the zip packages also.

I also am trying to get JA_Purity to install similar to this install:

http://71.80.154.239/j25/

I'm going with the zip packages because I will put joomla on 5 different web sites I manage.

2.5.4 is a nightmare to install along with adding extension.

> JAC

> GCalendar

>JA_Purity along with T3 plugin.

I just wanted to jump on this thread to follow your progress.  If I can set joomla up on another directory other than

http://71.80.154.239/j25/  I'll install it.

Thanks and I'll read though this thread a bit more. I also am enrolled in forums.joomla.org

----------

